# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  مشكلة iREB-r4

## amejma

مشكلتي إخواني هي كلما أفتح برنامج iREB-r4 تطلع لي رسالة خطأ Erreur d'application 
أنا أستعمل WINDOWS XP 
المرجوا المساعدة و لكم جزيل الشكر إخواني

----------


## امير الصمت

جريب التحديث الاخيرالتحميل  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## pispisa

نزل برنامج Net frame work هيشتغل معاك

----------


## abousalma007

نزل برنامج Net frame work هيشتغل معاك 
نزل الاصدار 4 من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
نزل الاصدار 3.5 من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  والمشكل محلول مائة بالمائة انشاء الله

----------


## rachid 2007

شكرا اخي

----------


## ABDELAALII

شكرا اخي

----------

